# 5HTP or tryptophan



## Guest (Feb 29, 2000)

Has anyone tried 5htp(hydroxytryptophan) for sleeping? I tried to take 1 50mg capsule at night along with less of my nortriptyline but it didn't help me sleep. Has anyone taken it on a long term basis with any luck? Has anyone gotten a perscription of tryptophan from their md. and use it for sleeping? I would love to find a more natural way to sleep at night. I've tried melatonin, it didn't work either.


----------

